# NYU Grad Admissions



## wannabe2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Do any of you folks know when, if one is so fortunate, NYU starts notifying you of any interviews, etc. I know decisions come out around April.


----------



## duders (Dec 17, 2007)

This came up in the past:

http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/8661022734/m/4721040224


----------

